# The whole Naming your kid thread



## Yotes (Nov 20, 2017)

Migel, you said black people are the only group who uses fictitious people to name their kids. I disagreed and gave you examples. 

You brought up Native American's naming tradition, a people I have worked very very closely with and been around my entire life.  I would love hear your thoughts on the Native American's.

I will still say black people are not the only people who do this. Christian, Jewish, Muslim, Native American, and just regular people do this all the time.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 20, 2017)

The context of the discussion, which context is very important when starting a debate, was related to the 4 "avious" boys arrested for the murders in Social Circle recently. 

This was offered as a response to my comment about black people making up names ending in "avious" for their sons.

It all started in this thread:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=909453



			
				ambush80 said:
			
		

> Oh, I get it. I thought you were referencing a generic philosopher from antiquity. Now I understand that you were saying that I sounded like someone with an Afrocentric name. Do you know why they name their children like that? It was common to give slaves ancient Greek or Roman names like Titus, Portia, Antonius, etc. It showed how erudite the owners were. Modern blacks took that tradition and made it their own often by mixing ancient Greek and Roman names with African names. They took lemons and made lemonade. Thus Quantavious, Sheniquia, Appolonia, etc.



I responded with this; 



			
				Miguel Cervantes said:
			
		

> I would venture to bet that if you polled 10,000 black mama's not a single one of them would have a clue of the origins of the "avious" naming habit.



To which you responded with this;



			
				yotes said:
			
		

> No, they are not the only ones. There is a huge swath of people who name their children after fictitious characters.
> 
> Luke, John, Paul, Peter are a few off the top of my head I can think of.



To which I redirected you to start a thread here to debate your belief that these people never existed. 

In so much as Native Americans go, I provided you a thread as to their tradition and see where it has little bearing on this forum, but could be stretched to do so when applying their belief system to the topic.

Here's the link I provided for the Native American topic.

https://www.psychologytoday.com/blo...identity-the-native-american-naming-tradition

Now that everybody else over here is up to speed you may begin wherever you want. My link to the NA naming topic is sufficient for my response and shows very little evidence to support your claim.


----------



## Yotes (Nov 20, 2017)

Actually, I don't know how you did all that but thank you for the quotes from the other thread.  Maybe it is harder to do on a phone. I also didn't know where to put this so I jammed it in here.

But your article is very good at pointing out how they get their names not whether they are based on things that truly existed. 

There is no such thing as a "Brave Eagle" or things like that. 

Those are names given to them by their people based on who they are.  

And that is similar to all people who named their children after stories. You thought it was stupid. I say it is much more common than you will admit.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2017)

Yotes said:


> Actually, I don't know how you did all that but thank you for the quotes from the other thread.  Maybe it is harder to do on a phone. I also didn't know where to put this so I jammed it in here.
> 
> But your article is very good at pointing out how they get their names not whether they are based on things that truly existed.
> 
> ...


It is near impossible with a phone. 

Given that we are in a religious forum, and given that the Native Americans various forms of religion were closely connected with nature, in fact intertwined with nature, naming their children at some point in their path through life after an observed animal was nothing out of the ordinary. 

Whether we agree or not on an Eagles ability to be brave or not is something you'll have to go into more depth on. I certainly believe they possess more of that trait than a coward.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2017)

I suppose, reading other articles on the subject, you would have to delineate the fact that we are debating "legal names" not Nick Names or Spirit Creature Names. 

As noted in this link:
http://www.native-americans-online.com/native-american-names.html



> Legal names are given, but Native American names are earned.


----------



## Yotes (Nov 21, 2017)

Yes earned after traits the person possess. It was a good article. 


But we are in the religious forum we should talk about what you were upset about. The luke, john, paul analogy. People of all types name their kids after fictional characters or people. No matter if it is even your great grandfather.  Your kid will never know him even though you can tell him all the good stories about him. You are just making the legend of why they are named.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2017)

Yotes said:


> Yes earned after traits the person possess. It was a good article.
> 
> 
> But we are in the religious forum we should talk about what you were upset about. The luke, john, paul analogy. People of all types name their kids after fictional characters or people. No matter if it is even your great grandfather.  Your kid will never know him even though you can tell him all the good stories about him. You are just making the legend of why they are named.


People that actually existed are not fictional characters.

You were directed to start the thread here because you insinuated that the names from the Bible were not actually people that existed. 
Now you are backtracking to; If someone in today's generation never met or knew them then they never existed. 

That is some strange logic.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 21, 2017)

While the names that we call the disciples were not their given names, the people did exist, and there are multitudes of documentation that they lived.   All of them were given arabic, roman, or jewish names at birth, and the names were angilized when the Bible was translated from Greek and Hebrew into Latin and then English


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Nov 21, 2017)

NE GA Pappy said:


> While the names that we call the disciples were not their given names, the people did exist, and there are multitudes of documentation that they lived.   All of them were given arabic, roman, or jewish names at birth, and the names were angilized when the Bible was translated from Greek and Hebrew into Latin and then English



But apparently since we never met them they are fictitious.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Nov 21, 2017)

I never met Olbigears either, and I can only wish he was fictional


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 7, 2018)

Some names don't work very well in their original language.

Dorcas = ancient Greek word for Gazelle.

I'd much rather name a daughter "Gazelle" than "Dorcas."

I don't think "Ham" is a good choice for a kid today either.

Like M. Cervantes, I don't think one out of 10000 ghetto black women have any idea of the history behind the weirdest names they choose for their kids-- the names that make people do a double-take and later ridicule those names.

I heard of a woman who was barely literate, a single mother (natch) who chose her baby names after looking at her own medical chart at the hospital.

Her twin daughters were named   (let's go with phonetic spelling here)  Sihphyuss and Gawnoreea.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 7, 2018)

A dental hygienist that I know well, and have never known her to stretch the truth, told me she has 2 clients...

Brothers, one named Lemonjello the other Orangejello.

She said it is pronounce  Lee-mon-gi-lo and O-raun-gi-lo


----------



## Throwback (Jan 15, 2018)

Yotes said:


> Yes earned after traits the person possess. It was a good article.
> 
> 
> But we are in the religious forum we should talk about what you were upset about. The luke, john, paul analogy. People of all types name their kids after fictional characters or people. No matter if it is even your great grandfather.  Your kid will never know him even though you can tell him all the good stories about him. You are just making the legend of why they are named.



am I reading that right? You think the Biblical people Luke, John and Paul were fictional characters?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 16, 2018)

Throwback said:


> am I reading that right? You think the Biblical people Luke, John and Paul were fictional characters?



thats what the man said.

bizarre, ain't it?


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 17, 2018)

I want to know why so many Hispanics name their boys "Jesus" and think that's fine, just being reverent, but not "God", "Yaweh" "Adonai" "Elohim" or any other name for God? 

To me, naming your kid "Jesus" is not too far from naming him "Iam".  Middle name "Thatiam"


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Jan 27, 2018)

I heard a funny wisecrack the other day:

"The love of Jesus in you" is a comforting thought, unless you're serving time in a Mexican prison.


----------



## GunnSmokeer (Feb 14, 2018)

“Nicholas Jesus Of The Cross” just murdered 17 people at his former high school in Florida. 
Good job on naming your son, Mr. and Mrs. Cruz.


----------



## Big7 (Feb 14, 2018)

Look on that little paper at the check out counter.
(bad n' busted or whatever it is)

Look in the "regular" paper's "Police Blotter".

Case closed. Move along.

Neal Boortz used to say ALL the time, when you
name a kid a stupid name, you put them behind the 8-ball.
I believed it then and now.

Ain't you glad yo' Mama didn't name you Shamilika'
or She'na'na or something stupid like that?

Just Sayin'.


----------



## Israel (Mar 3, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Look on that little paper at the check out counter.
> (bad n' busted or whatever it is)
> 
> Look in the "regular" paper's "Police Blotter".
> ...



This tastes funny.

But not like the comment one cannibal made to the other as they ate a clown.


----------



## Throwback (Mar 3, 2018)

Throwback said:


> am I reading that right? You think the Biblical people Luke, John and Paul were fictional characters?



IM waiting on an answer


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 10, 2018)

Throwback said:


> IM waiting on an answer



Might better pack you a lunch.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 23, 2018)

I personally believe that the people in the hospitals where these kids are born, write down the phonetic pronunciation that they get and laugh about it in the break room. i.e Anfernee instead on Anthony.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 30, 2018)

NE GA Pappy said:


> A dental hygienist that I know well, and have never known her to stretch the truth, told me she has 2 clients...
> 
> Brothers, one named Lemonjello the other Orangejello.
> 
> She said it is pronounce  Lee-mon-gi-lo and O-raun-gi-lo



I know them!
They got a cousin named Mig-jello!


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 30, 2018)

NCHillbilly said:


> Might better pack you a lunch.



 Supper too.


----------



## chase870 (Mar 10, 2019)

I bonded a brother and sister out of jail once 
addias storm
nikie rain
As a bail bondsman I get the best of the best in the name department


----------



## Madman (Mar 11, 2019)

chase870 said:


> As a bail bondsman I get the best of the best in the name department


That's good but we have a school teacher friend who gets some good 'uns too.

Ur-Majisty


----------



## tgc (Feb 6, 2020)

Can’t blame only minority’s. Plenty of white kids are destroying their family names everyday. Read a recent high school roll sometimes.


----------



## Israel (Feb 14, 2020)

On names, naming, etc.


----------



## gemcgrew (Feb 22, 2020)

Ima Hogg

I remembered her name from my Texas history classes.

"Although it was rumored that Hogg had a sister named "Ura Hogg", she had only brothers."

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ima_Hogg


----------



## killerv (Feb 24, 2020)

Ran across a kid named Acura Legend once. Pronounced it "ah-cure-ah la-john"

Another funny one was a chinese kid....   Sirius Li


----------



## Swamprat (Mar 17, 2020)

I just tell em all that I want fries with that order......


----------

